# Yutaak Sattel von Selle Italia - Erfahrungen?



## hyrex (8. März 2007)

Hallo!

Hat schon jemand den Sattel mal "in echt" gesehn?
Oder evtl. sogar schon einen oder beide Modelle getestet?
Bringt die Gel Version mit dem Loch wirklich was?

Ich finde den wirklich interessant und es gibt schon einen Versender der beide Versionen im Programm hat (für unter 80).

So long, der Hyrex


----------



## Jocki (8. März 2007)

Mein Händler hat mir was von 200 Euro erzählt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hyrex (8. März 2007)

Da hat er dich aber echt übel verarschen wollen. Selle Italia nennt einen Preis von 90/100 Euronen in der Pressemitteilung. Also ohne/mit Gel.

http://www.bikeimperium.de/product_...09&PHPSESSID=969c174958b0b280b3dcafa0cf509ca8


----------



## hyrex (8. März 2007)

hab hier noch n paar zusätzliche Infos/Pics gefunden:

http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/selle_italia/yutaak/
http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/selle_italia/yutaak/yutaak/
http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/selle_italia/yutaak/yutaak_gelflow/


----------



## dooley242 (8. März 2007)

http://www.bike-components.de/catal...age=2&osCsid=58c42f9c4c436e55b776c2ee578250b6

Soll in 10 Tagen da sein und kostet 70.00 bzw. 80.00 â¬.


----------



## jpkmed (9. März 2007)

hallo,

hab ihn mir gestern bei BC bestellt! - bin schon gespannt auf das Teil!
sieht auf den fotos echt genial aus! - und farblich passt er perfekt zu meinem neuen Canyon mit dem orangen Decal!
habe ihn in der Gel-flow Variante bestellt - 69,90! - ist nicht die Welt, vorrausgesetzt er hält was er verspricht!

grüße
Patrick


----------



## US. (9. März 2007)

Wozu sollen die seitlich heruntergezogenen Flanken gut sein?


----------



## marks (9. März 2007)

US. schrieb:


> Wozu sollen die seitlich heruntergezogenen Flanken gut sein?


Mutmassung: Um mit den Oberschenkeln z.B. in engen Kehren zusätzlich Druck ausüben zu können? Stichwort "Drücken".


----------



## wilson (9. März 2007)

Sieht sehr interessant aus. Die orangene Farbe für mich allerdings überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## andhyde (19. März 2007)

jpkmed schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hab ihn mir gestern bei BC bestellt! - bin schon gespannt auf das Teil!
> sieht auf den fotos echt genial aus! - und farblich passt er perfekt zu meinem neuen Canyon mit dem orangen Decal!
> ...


mach doch mal bitte, wenn montiert und gefahren, kleinen subjektiven bericht.
danke


----------



## hyrex (21. März 2007)

in der Zwischenzeit habe ich hier noch ein Modell gefunden:

http://www.bike-repair-man.de/BRM-Linkliste/real-man-de.htm

sieht super aus, auch das Gewicht ist traumhaft(Titan ist halt einfach endgeil). Der Preis, naja... Qualität eben.
Fährt den schon einer? Wie verhält der sich im Gelände?
Evtl. hole ich mir doch lieber den...  

Cheers, der Hyrex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winddancer1401 (22. März 2007)

Hi,

ich hab mir auch den Yutaak bestellt. Lieferbar bei bikeimperium erst gegen Ende April. Wenn ich ihn mal auf einer längeren Tour getestet hab, schreib ich auch gern einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht.

ciao

Klaus


----------



## Kompostman (26. März 2007)

Ich habe ihn mir jetzt auch in der normalen Version bestellt. Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## gosy (16. April 2007)

hat ihn mittlerweile jemand ? hab auch gerade die normale version bestellt.....


----------



## Kompostman (16. April 2007)

ich warte noch....aber bestellt isser.


----------



## jpkmed (16. April 2007)

derzeit immer noch nicht lieferbar! Selle hat anscheinend große Lieferschwierigkeiten mit den Sätteln!


----------



## certhas (27. April 2007)

Schon jemand bekommen ? Oder ists bei Selle gleich wie bei Stevens ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (27. April 2007)

Ich warte noch auf meinen....


----------



## gosy (30. April 2007)

die paul lange jungs sagten sie würden ihn für cc marathon nicht unbedingt nehmen wäre eher "hardcore" für freeride und dh einzustufen nichts für ewige touren.


----------



## hyrex (16. Mai 2007)

nu is ja wieder was Zeit vergangen seit dem letzten Post.
Gibts echt keinen der selber schon 'Erfahrungen mit dem Sattel hat?
so long, der Hyrex


----------



## jpkmed (16. Mai 2007)

Leider gibts immer noch keine Neuigkeiten! Bike-Components tröstet mich bereits alle 2-3 Wochen! - es wäre wohl sinnvoller ein Angebot erst zu veröffentlichen (damit meine ich Selle-Italia - Händler sind ja nur die leidtragenden) wenn auch die angeboten Ware lieferbar ist! 
so dann - warten wir weiter!
ciao


----------



## LB2 (16. Mai 2007)

Habe ihn gerade bei Hi-Bike bestellt, mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Aldi (16. Mai 2007)

gosy schrieb:


> die paul lange jungs sagten sie würden ihn für cc marathon nicht unbedingt nehmen wäre eher "hardcore" für freeride und dh einzustufen nichts für ewige touren.



Den Yutaak Sattel fährt heuer der Julien Absolon auf seinem Orbea Bike. Somit also wohl nicht nur für Hardcore und Freeride - Einsatz.

Gruss....Aldi


----------



## mica. (17. Mai 2007)

Aldi schrieb:


> Den Yutaak Sattel fährt heuer der Julien Absolon auf seinem Orbea Bike. Somit also wohl nicht nur für Hardcore und Freeride - Einsatz.
> 
> Gruss....Aldi



Der muss ja wissen was gut ist. 
Habe den Sattel auch für längere Touren bestellt, hoffentlich passt er mir auch gut.

gruß


----------



## deneon (29. Mai 2007)

*@LB2:* wie steht's mit den bestellzeiten von hibike? da steht 1 woche bei denen drin...


----------



## LB2 (29. Mai 2007)

deneon schrieb:


> *@LB2:* wie steht's mit den bestellzeiten von hibike? da steht 1 woche bei denen drin...



Gut, daß Du mich dran erinnerst.
Außer der Auftragsbestätigung habe ich noch nichts weiteres von hibike gehört.
Muss die mal antriggern.
Wenn der da ist -schreib ich's.


----------



## deneon (7. Juni 2007)

morgen!
bin grad beim surfen auf was neues gestoßen:
einen LIEFERTERMIN! Ende August sagen die Schweizer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (7. Juni 2007)

Schnauze voll mit der Warterei. Ich habe jetzt den SLR T1. Bei Paul Lange konnte man mir auch keinen Liefertermin nennen und hat mir zum T1 geraten.


----------



## LB2 (7. Juni 2007)

In Willingen habe ich mir den Sattel bei Selle angesehen. Meiner Meinung nach nichts besonderes. In der Werbung kommt er jedenfalls viel besser rüber. Man sagte mir, er käme im Juli in den Handel.
Daraufhin habe ich bei HiBike storniert.


----------



## mica. (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

seit gestern habe ihn in Gel Version erhalten und an mein Bike montiert. Optisch find ich ihn klasse, Verarbeitung ist okay, jeodch über den Fahreindruck kann ich noch wenig sagen.
Was ich sagen kann ist, dass ich durch den Sattel irgendwie mehr Fahrkontrolle bekommen habe, liegt wahrscheinlich an der Form. Seine richtigen Qualitäten müssen sich jedoch erst noch zeigen und an den neuen Sattel muss ich mich auch erst noch gewöhnen.

MfG


----------



## NoisiaTHX (13. Juli 2007)

Sag blos du hast den sattel wirklich erhalten???  
ich warte schon seit...  hab aufgehört die wochen zu zählen  
werd regelmäßig alle 2 wochen getröstet
hab die faxen dicke.
Wo hast du den Sattel bestellt? Wo bekomm ich den auch wirklich geliefert? 
Is ja zu Haareausraufen


----------



## sterniwaf (21. Juli 2007)

Ich habe den Sattel am Montag bestellt und Donnerstag erhalten, bei bikecomponents.de. Ist die Version ohne Loch. Optik und Verarbeitung sind klasse, Probefahrt steht noch aus. Werde ihn heute mal 80km unter meinen Hintern nehmen und berichten!


----------



## NoisiaTHX (21. Juli 2007)

Ich habe "meinen" auch bei bikecomponents.de bestellt. Allerdings mit Loch  
das war wahrscheinlich mein Fehler. sind jetzt schon 2 1/2 Monate Wartezeit. Ich poch aber auf den Gel Flow . bestellt is bestellt


----------



## mica. (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

vorab zu jedem passt ein anderer Sattel. Habe ihn jetzt schon einige Zeit und muss sagen, dass er zu mir gut passt, obwohl er mir in der Mitte etwas zu breit ist. Die Form ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig wie ich finde. In der Gel Flow Version trägt das Loch wirklich zu einer besseren Durchblutung bei, das ist mehr sehr positiv aufgefallen. Im Übrigen ist der Sattel vom Polster her nicht sonderlich weich, find es aber einen guten Kompromiss.

mfg


----------



## sterniwaf (23. Juli 2007)

Einfach ein super Sattel! Auf den ersten Kilometern habe ich ihn glatt vergessen. Ist straff gepolstert, die Breite passt perfekt zu meinem Allerwertesten. Fahre zum Vergleich am Hardtail einen Sattel mit Loch, ist für mich kein grosser Unterschied, ob mit oder ohne.


----------



## dahmen75 (23. Juli 2007)

Ich hatte ihn letzte Woche mal in der Hand und fand das Polster ziemlich fest - um nicht zu sagen rauh.
Die Satteldecke verursachte irgendwie den Verdacht ein Hosenfresser zu sein.
Ich kann mich da natürlich auch täuschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzfahrer (23. Juli 2007)

Sollte jemand einen brauchen, ich würde meinen ( ohne Loch ) abgeben.
Ich hatte ihn nur am Rad montiert, passt aber farblich nicht zum Rest, macht aber einen komfortablen Eindruck. Vom Design her echt super.

VK: 75.- EUR


----------



## sterniwaf (24. Juli 2007)

dahmen75 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ihn letzte Woche mal in der Hand und fand das Polster ziemlich fest - um nicht zu sagen rauh.
> Die Satteldecke verursachte irgendwie den Verdacht ein Hosenfresser zu sein.
> Ich kann mich da natürlich auch täuschen...



Der Sattel passte sofort für mich, bin auf ihm nicht einen Millimeter gerutscht. Ich hocke mit meinen Sitzknochen genau auf den Erhöhungen und merke vom Rest des Sattels garnichts. Es ist fast so, als wäre der Sattel ein Teil meiner Hose! 
Habe ich so noch nie erlebt!


----------



## NoisiaTHX (26. Juli 2007)

er ist nun endlich da! Und ich muss sagen das lange Warten hat sich gelohnt. Meine Erwartungen wurden weit übertroffen und ich bin endlos zufrieden. möcht den guten yutaak nich mehr missen müssen. Einfach nur saugeil das Teil


----------



## Kompostman (9. August 2007)

Meiner ist seit vorgestern da. Hab ihn jetzt am Rad. Mal gucken wie er ist...


----------



## Kompostman (26. August 2007)

Also habe den Sattel jetzt eine Weile gefahren. Ich finde ich gut! Vorher bin ich das Sofa von Bontrager gefahren, der SLR von Selle und den T1.

Durch die weit runtergezogenen Flanken kann man gut mit den Schenkelinnenseiten drücken und kommt trotzdem noch gut hinter den Sattel weil er nicht zu breit ist. Er ist so gepolstert, dass man beim Sitzen mit versenkter Sattelstütze nicht gleich mit den Beckenknochen auf der Schale sitzt. Trotzdem ist er recht straff. Der Bezug scheint recht strapazierfähig zu sein. Die Gumminase ist ein Werbegag, denn so trägt niemand sein Bike über eine halbwegs normale Tragestecke.

Mit taugt der Sattel.

Gruß

K.


----------



## toschi (19. September 2007)

Nabend Alex,
ist die Gumminase jetzt weggeflogen oder hat er gehalten ?
Im Ernst, ich kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden ob ich den T1 oder den Yutaak bestellen soll, welchen würdest Du nach der ausgiebigen Testphase bevorzugen?
Und, hast Du evtl. den T1 noch im Schrank und würdest Du ihn mir mal zum testen geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (19. September 2007)

Ich habe den T1 noch hier. bzw ich habe ihn gerade verliehen, sollte ihn aber nach Zittau mitbringen können.
Ich würde den Yutaak nehmen. Ich habe mir auch schon wieder einen neuen bestellt. Durch die weit runtergezogenen Flanken kann man schon viel Druck mit den Schenkeln ausüben. Er ist etwas mehr gepolstert als der T1, das aber trotzdem recht straff. einzig die Vibram-Gummierung an der Nase hat sich vor dem Sturz schon gelöst. Und preislich geht er auch ok finde ich....


----------



## Nobbi68 (4. Oktober 2007)

Mein Yutaak hat keine 150km gehalten. Letzte Woche gekauft und bei der 3. Tour kaputt. Nach einigen Cross-country Wurzel- und Schottertrails ist die Kunststoffschale vorne an der Stelle, an der die Sitzstreben verankert sind, zerbrochen.

Die Belastung war subjektiv nicht besonders hoch - jedenfalls hat der vorher montierte Flite Transalp erheblich höhere Belastungen über insgesammt 14 Jahre (!) klaglos weggesteckt. Und das bei einem Sattel, der explizit für Freeride geeignet beworben wird.

vieleicht ein Einzelfall oder ein Montagsmodell erwischt. Für mich jedenfalls ein klarer Materialfehler. Mal sehen, was mein Händler dazu sagt.

Sonstiges Fazit:

Sehr bequeme Druckverteilung, gute Dämpfung. Da die Hose auf der rauhe Oberfläche nicht richtig gleitet, hat man an den Kontaktpunkten durch die Reibung ein 'warmes' Sitzgefühl mit der Gefahr sich wundzuscheuern.


----------



## jota (21. Februar 2008)

und wie sind die langzeit erfahrungen mit dem sattel ,
wieviele hosen hat der bezug gefressen ?.
oder herrscht allgemeine zufriedenheit mit dem yutaak?


----------



## Kompostman (21. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe jetzt inzwischen an beiden MTBs einen Yutaak dran. Meine Hosen sind auch noch nicht durchgescheuert.
Das einzige was mich nervt ist das Orange an den Flaps und an der Nase.


----------



## jota (22. Februar 2008)

das hört sich schonmal gut an.

noch jemand mit yutaak langzeit erfahrungen ?


----------



## wutknubbel (16. Mai 2008)

hey, 

wollte fragen ob der sattel sich auch für lifte eignet.
also zb. bei bikeparks, wo man das bike an den lift hängt;
sprich wo der sattel das ganze bike hält

grüße


----------



## 595speedos (1. Juni 2008)

Mahlzeit...

Überlege auch mir den Yutaak anzuschaffen. Da er laut Test in der Mountain Bike eher für Sitzknochenbelaster geeiggnet ist, so wie ich auch sitze.
Aber nach fünf Tagen im Schwarzwald mit ca. 200 km bin ich mir da nicht mehr so ganz sicher... Ich denke aber, dass lag mehr an der falschen/ausgeleierten Bikehose. Nach dem ich eine andere Hose anhatte, wurde es von Tag zu Tag besser.
Bin jetzt unentschlossen, ob die Gel Variante mit Loch nicht doch besser für mich ist. Bin aber Satteln mit Loch in der Mitte eher skeptisch gegenüber eingestellt... Ein Kumpel von mir hat irgendein Modell von Selle Italia mit Loch gefahren und kam damit überhaupt nicht klar, weil die Belastung an den Kanten des Ausschnitts zu groß waren... Die Aussparung war aber auch um einiges Größer.
Hat denn jemand schon den direkten Vergleich zwischen dem Yutaak mit und ohne Aussparung gemacht?!


----------



## sterniwaf (2. Juni 2008)

Mit den Polstern kann ich nachvollziehen, in einer Bikehose rutscht das Sch...Ding bis an den Sack und scheuert ganz schön. das Sitzen an sich ist auf dem Yutaak wirklich super, allerdings muss man wirklich genau mit den Sitzknochen draufsitzen, ich glaube, dann kann man Tag und Nacht fahren.
Es kommt auch viel auf die Sitzposition an. Auf meinem Tourenfully und dem Yutaak sitze ich fast aufrecht, so kommt es mir vor, wenn ich von meinem Hardtail wechsel. Hier fahre ich einen Lochsattel von Selle, in gestreckterer, flacherer Sitzposition. Der war auf den ersten 1.000km voll die Folter, aber inzwischen super. Genau da, wo sich sonst das Sitzpolster zwischen Beutel und Sattel quetscht, ist halt Loch. Aber bis die Kanten angenehm wurden, war es für die Sitzknochen hart, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Selle Italia werde ich lange Spass mit den Sätteln haben.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. Juni 2008)

... derr Yutaak ist ja ganz schön schwer (240- 280 Gramm), oder?!   *dasMaterialsparLochmachtihnsogarschwerer 280g*stimmendie Gewichte???!*bittewiegen*danke!!!


----------



## Chris82 (4. Juni 2008)

mein gelflow wiegt genau 300g (hab ich gerade auf der küchenwage nachgewogen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. Juni 2008)

@chris82 
Danke !


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ... derr Yutaak ist ja ganz schön schwer (240- 280 Gramm), oder?!   *dasMaterialsparLochmachtihnsogarschwerer 280g*stimmendie Gewichte???!*bittewiegen*danke!!!



boah lern endlich schreiben ... du hast es als erster ins ignore bei mir geschafft... grtuliere


----------



## JCDenton (21. Juli 2008)

Kann einer mal von seinen Erfahrungen mit dem Yutaak auf längeren Touren berichten? Hab diesbezüglich in dem Thread leider noch keine treffende Aussage lesen können.....
Überlege mir meinen GHOST VL 1133-2 Original Sattel gegen den Yutaak zu tauschen. Grund, nach etwa 20-30km verspühre ich einen immer stärker werdenden Druck im Bereich der Sitzknochen. Wird echt unangenehm mit der Zeit Dann sollte der Yutaak ohne Loch wohl für mich die bessere Wahl sein oder?


----------



## Ragazzo (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage zum Titangestänge. Ist das Gestänge Oval?

Da ich mir eine Race Face Deus Sattelstütze anschaffen will und man dort diese Hochovalisierten Rohre nicht klemmen kann/darf.

Ist der Sattel auch für sportliche Touren geeignet von der Sitzposotion?


----------



## sterniwaf (26. Juli 2008)

Der Sattel ist gerade für eine sportliche Sitzposition geschaffen.
Ich habe eine Race Face Evolve XC Sattelstütze und keine Probleme mit dem Gestell.


----------



## ollo (6. Oktober 2008)

Yutaak Kurzzeiterfahrung.... 2 Tage gehalten und wie bei zwei anderen auch, ist die Schale im Bereich der Sitzstreben gebrochen , der Selle It. T 1 hält da wesentlich mehr aus und deswegen kommt er auch wieder drauf.

gruß ollo


----------



## Chris82 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin einer der 2 die Ollo meint meiner hat nur eine einzige tour gehalten.
Kann mir aber nicht erklären wann das passiert ist (bin nicht gestürzt und auch nicht auf den Sattel gefallen).
Musste dann noch 2 Touren mit dem gebrochenen Sattel fahren und dann ist er "abgefallen". Hatte zum glück schon einen Ersatz parat.


----------



## mr proper (14. Oktober 2008)

Meiner sieht jenau so wie dem Criss seiner aus. Hat zwar so 2Monate gehalten is dan eingerissen, hat dann wiederum noch so 1Monat durchgehalten und is dan völlig zerfetzt
Jetz hab ich n SLR drauf der nich wirklich bequem is aber oberporno aus sieht.

Habe leider keinen Kassenzettel mehr für den Sattel. Da hinten aber das Herstellerdatum ins Plaste gestanzt is sollte das mit der Garantieabwicklung doch kein Problem geben.
*Hat eventuel jemand n Plan wo ich den am besten hin schike???*


----------



## dkc-live (14. Oktober 2008)

lass mich raten keine garantie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-FAN (15. Oktober 2008)

Schicks direkt an Selle oder halt den zuständigen Importeur für Deutschland. Hab jetzt schon unterschiedliche von mir zerstörte Sachen eingeschickt und in 3 von 4 fällen einen kostenlosen austausch gegen einen neuen artike bekommen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2008)

bei mir nicht .... angeblicher sturzschaden


----------



## Ghost-FAN (15. Oktober 2008)

naja das ist das einzige was passieren kann wenn man was einschickt.
Ich hab mal vor einiger Zeit einen Tacho bei nem Sturz in seine Einzelteile zerlegt und hab dafür nen neuen bekommen...


----------



## mr proper (15. Oktober 2008)

Wer is den D Importeur für SelleIt.
Hat flt wer ne genaue Adresse? Kann nix finden.
War eben bei Stadtler in Berlin und da geht ohne Kassenzettel gar nix


----------



## Chris82 (16. Oktober 2008)

das is der Paul Lange
siehe HIER 

Wir können ja mal eine Mail zusammen schustern wenn sich der Importeur oder Selle Italia quer stellt wegen Reklamation.

Ich muss meinen Sattel erstmal morgen zur Post auf den Weg nach CRC schicken.


----------



## gwl (11. September 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie sich der Yutaak Gel Flow vom Yutaak XC Gel Flow vom Gefühl her unterscheidet ? Ist es von Vorteil, dass man am Yutaak nicht hin und her rutschen kann ? Das Lorica am XC ist ja wohl wieder rutschig oder ?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sterniwaf (11. September 2009)

Rutschen?
Hatte ich noch auf keinem Sattel. Das Teil hält aber nichts aus. Auch bei mir ist die Schale unten gebrochen. Ab in die Tonne und vergessen.


----------



## DaBoom (11. September 2009)

aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass Paul Lange die Reklas bearbeitet.
Einfach eine Mail hinschicken und kurz erläutern was kaputt ist.
Danach einschicken und hoffen.

Zwischenzeitlich einen gescheiten Sattel von einer ANDEREN Firma kaufen.

Mir unverständlich wie eine Firma wie Selle Italia so viel Mist produzieren kann


----------



## gwl (11. September 2009)

das rutschen jetzt nich bildlich sehen. Lorica ist halt glatter als Cordura 
Also doch nich den Sattel kaufen :/

Habe einen SLR XC Gel Flow und wollte etwas breiteres ausprobieren, da kam der Yutaak mit 140mm gerade recht. 

Was benutzt ihr denn jetzt so ?


----------



## sterniwaf (11. September 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass Paul Lange die Reklas bearbeitet.
> Einfach eine Mail hinschicken und kurz erläutern was kaputt ist.
> Danach einschicken und hoffen.
> 
> ...




Ich habe den Sattel noch nicht mal besonders hart rangenommen.
Einsatz in einem Tourenfully.


----------



## gwl (11. September 2009)

hat Selle Italia am mod. 2009 gegenüber dem 2008er nichts verbessert ? Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Lars-1 (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hat der Yutaak hochovalisierte Streben ? Bei meinem neu gekauften ist das der Fall und deshalb passt er auf meine Easton EA 70 Stütze. Auch der Abstand von Strebe zu Strebe ist etwas zu groß. Habt ihr diese Probleme nicht ?
Ich würde den Sattel echt gerne behalten 

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## rosenland (3. Februar 2010)

Also meine beiden (2008 und 2009) haben ebenfalls diese "hochovalisierten" Sitzstreben. 

Fahre die beiden Sättel auf Syntace P6 und GravityDropper ohne Probleme, passen wunderbar. 


Aber es scheint da was zu geben...
Aus dem Rosekatalog: "(Achtung! Durch das hochovalisierte Sattelrohrgestell nicht geeignet für z. B. Race Face Sattelstützen o. Ä. mit seitlicher Klemmung.)"


Wäre schade, ich mag die Sättel auch, da sie für 140er Breite echt bequem sind.


----------



## Lars-1 (3. Februar 2010)

Also meine Stütze hat doch keine seitliche Klemmung:






Von daher müsste sie eigentlich passen - tut sie aber nicht. Die Breite ist halt anscheinend zu groß. Die Streben sind nicht beide in den "Schienen". So kann ich ja nicht fahren


----------



## rosenland (3. Februar 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Also meine Stütze hat doch keine seitliche Klemmung...



Ja da haste wohl Recht
Kann mir auch eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass die Streben weiter auseinander sein sollen. Da gibts doch sicherlich auch eine DIN-Norm. 
Und Selle Italia wird sicherlich keine zwei verschiedenen Weiten haben.

Vielleicht ist er (herstellungstechnsich) verbogen?


----------



## Lars-1 (6. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab den Sattel heute umgetauscht, war wohl eine Fehlproduktion oder so. Der neue passt wunderbar, ich bin begeistert von dem Sattel 

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (6. Februar 2010)

Beim Röschen gibt es den gerade hinterher geworfen. Wer einen braucht, schnell zu Erwins HP.


----------



## captainz3 (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade den Yutaak Troy Lee design gekauft.
Bei diesem sind die Sitzstreben aus Ti 316 und ein kleines bisschend dicker
als bei meinem letzten Sattel. Ich habe eine Race Face Evolve XC Sattelstütze mit seitlicher Klemmung, in welche sich die Sitzstreben nicht 100% einfügen. Macht das Eurer Meinung etwas aus? Kann es dadurch zu Schäden kommen?


----------



## Ragazzo (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Beim Yutaak sind die Rohre hochovalisiert und sollten daher nur von oben und unten geklemmt werden. 

Du braucht also eine andere Sattelstütze.


----------

